# Help with muzzleloaders



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I know this is non archery related ladies but I thought i'd be better asking yall instead of the men.

I am wondering what are really good quality, easy to use, light muzzleloaders out there just now?

Also are the lighter than lets say a remington 700?

I am not sure whether to stick to a bolt action rifle or a ML.

If you have MLs please post yer pics


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Scotts, I know I am not a women, but I am still am pretty cute! LOL , ok on to the subject of muzzle loaders, for a good light weight ML , I think that the new CVA apex would be right for you! its well balanced , light, and very accurate!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

viperarcher said:


> Scotts, I know I am not a women, but I am still am pretty cute! LOL , ok on to the subject of muzzle loaders, for a good light weight ML , I think that the new CVA apex would be right for you! its well balanced , light, and very accurate!


I like the apex and also the TC encore.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I personaly use a CVA Mag. hunter in .50 cal.. and love it.. not to heavy, I dont like a heavy gun.. essp if I plan on doin a lot of walkin..


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a cheaper CVA Staghorn, its light, and very nice gun, new I think they are around $150, I picked mine up used, but in new condition for $40 bucks. Im not a woman, but glad to offer friendly advice.
Michael


----------



## cbprincess (Apr 2, 2009)

I shoot a Thompson Center Triumph with a Nikon Monarch 3-12x42 scope. Love the breech plug that does not need a wrench! Doesn't seem too heavy to me, but I play with guns alot.


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

I bought my Muzzleloader from Rossi about 5 years ago, paid about $160 for it at Walmart (via special order). It was a Matched Pair, with .50 cal Muzzy and .20 Ga shotgun interchangeable barrels. I really like the look and feel of wood on a firearm, since plastic seems just too cheap and cold to me. I don't believe they still offer the wood stock like the one I bought, just offering the synthetic now. By the way, don't go too light on a muzzleloader, a heavier (wood stock) firearm helps absorb some of the kick and won't leave you sore after a day of shooting.

I use 100 grains of Pyrodex pellets and TC Shockwave bullets. I have it zeroed at 100 yards, and is accurate enough for a series of shots to leave touching bullet holes in the target.
Muzzleloader season just started here, and I plan on using mine in a couple days in pursuit of deer. Good luck on your quest! :wink:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Now I am a guy but we shoot alot of ML's and I do own the rossi have had it for a few years, Had a problem with the Ram Rod wood breaking got a new one and the same thing happened. We have a few Encore's. an Omega, and the best for the money has been the CVA Wolf


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Once again I'm not a woman but you outta look into the CVA wolf, its a lower end of their optima line but compact, light, and a great shooter. About the only difference between it and its higher end brother is you can't exchange barrels on it, its a muzzle loader only gun.

ML has always been my favorite form of hunting with archery being a close 2nd.


----------



## d_toll85 (Oct 24, 2009)

cbprincess said:


> I shoot a Thompson Center Triumph with a Nikon Monarch 3-12x42 scope. Love the breech plug that does not need a wrench! Doesn't seem too heavy to me, but I play with guns alot.


X2, I love my Triumph. It's pretty light IMO, and dead accurate once you get a good load combination.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Scotts , I have the T/C encore, its a great Muzzle Loader , very accurate, but downside is its also heavy! Thats why I recommended the CVA Apex!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

viperarcher said:


> Scotts , I have the T/C encore, its a great Muzzle Loader , very accurate, but downside is its also heavy! Thats why I recommended the CVA Apex!


Why do you call me that lol Scotsbowhunter means "Scottish bowhunter"

You know my name 

But thank you very much for your input everyone.


----------



## baileys dad (Jun 22, 2006)

*light muzz.*

My daughter is 13 and has a CVA Wolf. Great gun. Light, fits well, shoots great, and not a lot of money. She has killed 4 deer with it. No problems. Break open like the encore, easy to clean. Good luck.


----------



## LLove (Jul 27, 2008)

+1 for TC. 

i have a TC Omega and LOVE it. I went with the Omega over the Triumph because i wanted the thumbhole stock that only the omega offers (between the two, i wasn't considering the encore because i don't need a rifle) 

I'd love to comment on the weight but as previously said, i handle firearms a lot so I wouldn't compare what i consider heavy/light to someone new to it. 

Good luck finding one she likes :cheers:


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow....
nice and peaceful and quite over here!:darkbeer:
I have a CVA and I think they are the best "bang" lol for the buck...I'm not really into ML too much I just wanted to try it so I looked for the best gun for the cheapest price and the CVA line seems to be the line. I have the Optima but the Wolf is a lot lighter.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Why do you call me that lol Scotsbowhunter means "Scottish bowhunter"
> 
> You know my name
> 
> But thank you very much for your input everyone.




Don't ever call a scottish lassie or lad a scotts and don't ever ask whats worn under the kilt unless you're prepared to find out. Now free haggis for everybody.


----------



## tx_basser (Oct 17, 2009)

So many good muzzleloaders out now, really you can't go wrong with any of them. I would read up on your states regulations as they may play a part in what you have to chose from. Some won't allow 209 ignition, scopes, or whatnot. I have been using TC's for years, so I am little biased on my recommendation.


----------

